# Vodka Bottle Display Case



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

The last of my solid oak I had laying around. It was a pretty easy project, only took a few hours. I guess the Marine they are presenting it to is a fan of the stuff. I used wipe on poly for the finish and some old digital desert uniform for the fabric. I hope this gift brings the guy one of those nights you cant remember.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you use dovetails?
johnep


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool! Thats my idea of a great gift.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

USMC,
I think it needs a glass front and a little hammer on a chain with a plaque that says ' In case of Emergency, Break Glass'.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

No Dovetails used, just simple dowels....I like the idea of a glass door, but with drunk Marines it would not last 2.2 seconds


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Sound like a good bunch of blokes. 
johnep


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## vertygo (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like that, congrats. The raised "base" inside is kind of unique (to me at least).


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree it looks great.Our service peeps deserved all our thanks! Itchy


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice. Sure beats what I've got....mine is displayed in the freezer with the hamburger and peas.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

*Just a little Flare!*

My brother came up with the idea, he is much better at woodburning than I am.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The wings finish that case off nicely. I am sure they will love it.


----------

